

The 5 Minute "Flickr On Rails" Demo... in Erlang - RKlophaus
http://nitrogen-erlang.tumblr.com

======
RKlophaus
Woah! Joe Armstrong, the inventor of Erlang, just sent me an email asking
about Nitrogen (the Erlang web framework featured in the demo above.)

As I said to my wife, "I feel like a teenage girl at a Jonas Brothers
concert."

